# 2011-12 Season Thread



## 29380

Knicks are 6-6.
Melo is hurt.
Amare is struggling.
Shump Shump is a little too trigger happy.
Landry & Toney have no confidence and do not look like they belong.
Jorts looks like a nice pick up.
Bibby is playing alright.
Baron will be healthy soon.
Chandler has play alright but essentially trading Billups and cap flexibility for him does not look that great right now.

We will still probably make the playoff and maybe even get lucky and win a playoff series but I honestly rather see this team tank for the Brow then watch a meaningless 1st or 2nd round exist.


----------



## bball2223

Not a fan of Davis on the NBA level, especially not over Drummond. Davis is skilled, but he is far too weak, although if he develops he has a chance to be a nice player. Drummond is more of a sure thing to me. 

We should make the playoffs, but win a series? Not happening. No depth, no defense, no guards, this team isn't built to win a playoff series. I like Shumpert's potential, but we need a PG. Also I've been off the D'Antoni bandwagon for a while, but his coaching style mixed with our roster isn't a good mix. He is a pretty solid coach, but his system is flawed without a superb PG (ala Nash).


----------



## 29380

Anthony Davis reminds me a lot of Ewing especially when he was in college. 

bball2223 any thoughts on these trade ideals.

Carmelo Anthony for Rashard Lewis, 2012 1st (top 1 protected), 2014 1st
Amar'e Stoudemire for Antawn Jamison, 2012 1st, 2013 1st(via Miami)


----------



## 29380

32-29 Magic 6:29 to go in the 2nd

The Garden is so quiet right now no energy.


----------



## 29380

51-45 Knicks Halftime

Melo playing well in his 1st game back with 20 pts 5 boards and 3 assists at halftime.


----------



## 29380

66-66 5:37 to go in the 3rd

I wonder who cares less about this game Dwight Howard or the fans in attendance.


----------



## 29380

75-73 Knicks end of the 3rd

Shump Shump with 10 pts in the 3rd


----------



## 29380

98-91 Magic 1:20 in the 4th

I thought this offense was bad before but against the zone it is unwatchable.


----------



## bball2223

Knicks4life said:


> Anthony Davis reminds me a lot of Ewing especially when he was in college.
> 
> bball2223 any thoughts on these trade ideals.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony for Rashard Lewis, 2012 1st (top 1 protected), 2014 1st
> Amar'e Stoudemire for Antawn Jamison, 2012 1st, 2013 1st(via Miami)


Meh, I'm not big on Shard or Jamison. The draft picks would be nice (especially if we somehow pulled off Washingtons pick this year), but I'd rather not have to take on Jamison/Lewis. Are their contracts expiring?


----------



## 29380

102-93 Magic

Knicks 6-7


----------



## 29380

bball2223 said:


> Meh, I'm not big on Shard or Jamison. The draft picks would be nice (especially if we somehow pulled off Washingtons pick this year), but I'd rather not have to take on Jamison/Lewis. Are their contracts expiring?


Jamison's expires this year Lewis' the next.


----------



## 29380

*Knicks lose to Magic in Carmelo's return*



> The Knicks aren’t very good with or without Carmelo Anthony right now.
> 
> Anthony made a surprising return Monday from his knee and ankle sprains, posted a terrific first half but petered out in the final minutes of the fourth quarter.
> 
> The Knicks offense went stone cold late and Orlando prevailed, 102-93, at Madison Square Garden on the annual MLK Day matinee, giving coach Mike D’Antoni’s club their third straight loss. The good news is Baron Davis may be back to practice in less than a week and the 6-7 Knicks need his boost.
> 
> In the end, Anthony tried to do too much in the final three minutes and missed three straight shots, and added a turnover. Anthony was 9 of 27 (1 of 8 from 3-point range) for 33 points, but just six in the fourth quarter. The Knicks didn’t have a field goal in the final 3:28, scoring two points on meaningless free throws in the final seconds.
> 
> "We are not making those shots right now," Anthony said. "It seems like we can’t shoot the ball in the ocean right now. We just got to get out of that shooting slump.’’
> 
> This was hardly a banner day for Orlando superstar center Dwight Howard, who fouled out with 40.3 seconds left with 8 points, 10 rebounds and 4 turnovers. Howard picked up his fifth foul on an offensive foul, shoving Tyson Chandler out of the way with 6:30 left but Stan Van Gundy kept him in the game.
> 
> The Knicks had no answer to Orlando’s 3-point shooting efficiency. Former Nets draft pick Ryan Anderson and J.J. Redick heated up. Anderson scored 30 points and Redick had 21. Orlando made 17 of 35 3-point attempts.
> 
> Anthony faded down the stretch, playing with twin sprains after a 20-point first half. Foul-plagued Amar’e Stoudemire had a quiet afternoon with 10 points.
> 
> "We are having guys that aren’t being aggressive and not looking," D'Antoni said. "We don’t have a lot of confidence out there so (Carmelo) is attacking and he should do that.’’
> 
> But Anthony badly missed badly on a 12-footer, triggering a Magic fastbreak and J.J. Redick layup for a 96-91 lead with 2:49 left. Anthony then missed a rushed left-wing 3-pointer.
> 
> On the next possession, Anthony actually passed, but Toney Douglas missed a left-wing trey with 1:50 left. Anthony missed another 3-pointer with 1:34 left. He then had a pass intercepted by Hedo Turkoglu, who fed deep for Redick for a breakaway layup and 98-91 lead with 1:24 left.
> 
> “The ankle was feeling good up until that point,'' Anthony said. "It was more my wrist, controlling the ball. Even though I had two hands on the ball I was really shooting with one. I couldn’t really control the ball. So a lot of my shots were long and flat.’’
> 
> The Knicks led 75-73 after three quarters. Stoudemire got his fourth foul with 38 seconds left in the third and came to the bench for the rest of the period.
> 
> “We feel if Amare played the whole game, we would’ve won tonight," Jared Jeffries said.
> 
> The Knicks led 51-45 at halftime with Howard mostly sleepy. “Superman’’ had two points at halftime and didn’t have a field goal. He shot poorly from the free-throw strip (2 of 6) but just didn’t get enough of the usual touches to dominate, now having to face a legit defensive center in Chandler.
> 
> “He brings a lot of energy,’’ Orlando assistant and Knicks great Patrick Ewing said of Chandler before the game. “His effort his blocked shots. Somebody that helps them and doesn’t need the ball. He plays defense he rebounds.’’
> Anthony was 4 of 10 in the first half and made 11of 12 free throws. He also had 5 rebounds and 3 assists. D'Antoni said he tweaked his injured ankle late in the game.
> 
> Stoudemire was in foul trouble in the first half and played nine minutes.





> BARON BACK ON TRACK
> 
> Mike D'Antoni reiterated that Baron Davis, sidelined since the start of training camp with a bulging back disc, is still on schedule to possibly play by the end of the month. Davis could return to practice as early as this week.
> 
> "All along we said the end of January or early February," D'Antoni said. "He has a week of running and building up stamina and stopping and later in the week we'll assess it and can him take the next step - contact.
> 
> EW’LL BE OK
> 
> The Knicks starting front court — Tyson Chandler, Amar'e Stoudemire and Carmelo Anthony — is being touted as the best since Ewing was the team's center, Charles Oakley the power forward and Larry Johnson the small forward.
> 
> "They just started," Ewing said of the Knicks frontcourt. "We won a lot of games. Who knows? Definitely, Carmelo and Stoudemire are two great All Stars and Tyson is a guy who's going to be a plus. He brings energy and effort. Those two guys need the ball all the time and he doesn't need the ball so definitely it's a fit for them."
> 
> U-S-A, U-S-A
> 
> Anthony and Chandler were named to USA Basketball's list of 20 finalists for the 2012 Olympic team. D'Antoni is one of the team's assistant coaches.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/patrick-ewing-warns-dwight-howard-traded-nets-york-fans-root-knicks-article-1.1007217


----------



## bball2223

Knicks4life said:


> Jamison's expires this year Lewis' the next.


I could actually go for that Jamison deal then, if he expires this year. Don't know how realistic that is, but I wouldn't be opposed to that trade.


----------



## 29380

The pick would most likely have to be lottery protected, the Cavs would probably make the playoffs this year with a player like Amar'e that would compliment Kyrie perfectly.


----------



## 29380

> Ethan Sklonick of the Palm Beach Post: "Curry getting closer: Eddy Curry continues to target Jan. 27, the Heat's first encounter with one of his former teams (the Knicks), as a date by which he wants to be a big part of Miami's mix. His hope is that he can play in a couple of games prior to that, to work out the kinks. Curry continues to have high praise for the Heat's conditioning program and staffers, especially the way they work on the "small muscles" as well as the larger ones, an approach he hadn't experienced in other NBA programs."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ycn-10822651

Hopefully his return is during garbage time and that the Knicks are in the middle of a losing streak that gets D'Antoni fire and this roster blown up.


----------



## 29380

Watching the Game 3 of 93 East Finals on NBAtv misses having a team being lead by and mainly a team players brought up in the system through the draft and UDFA and not a team full of mercenaries.


----------



## bball2223

I loved Toney Douglas in college, but he is not a goodl NBA player. I would have loved to have kept Felton in NYC, because a solid-good PG makes D'Anotni's offense go. 

Speaking of the draft, watched Thomas Robinson from Kansas tonight and he is a beast. Would be a nice piece to add some youth to our frontcourt, but the likelihood of him getting out of the top 5-10 is slim. He is one of 3 college players from the past 15 years to average 17/12, other two being Blake Griffin and Tim Duncan.


----------



## 29380

If we have a draft pick this year it will be in the top-5 thanks to the protection on the pick that was traded for T-Mac we dont even have a 2nd round or the ablity to buy draft picks this year which depresses me .


----------



## bball2223

True, I forgot about that. Robinson is an intriguing prospect. He has a good frame, he rebounds, he plays defense and he is a highly skilled offensive player. I don't think it's a stretch to believe he could be the best player in college basketball right now (certainly a top 3-5 player in the country) and has a very good chance to be a very good NBA player. 

I would like Drummond as well. I need to watch more of Davis, but my first two times seeing him I wasn't overwhelmed.


----------



## 29380

Haven't seen enough of Robinson to have a strong opinion on him yet might hit up espn3 to watch a couple of his games only seen his game against UK and was not that impressed.


----------



## 29380

*The Knicks Fix: Offensive Shake-Up Needed?
*


> Let's not throw too many roses at the feet of Stan Van Gundy, who employed the Lack-a-Howard 2-3 defensive scheme in the fourth quarter to protect his foul-plagued shot-blocker and to do what every NBA team will be doing from henceforth. All one needs to do is review the quantitative analysis to divulge that the Knicks, as Carmelo Anthony said, "can't shoot it in the ocean" right now.
> 
> If only they could, because this offense definitely needs to see the bottom of the East River in a pair of cement wingtips.
> 
> The zone worked because the Knicks missed perimeter shots that were open looks. Three consecutive trips down the stretch, with the Knicks trailing by four, they missed open three-pointers. They didn't necessarily need to take threes there, but they did. And they missed. That's basically it.
> 
> A game which saw the Knicks play solid defense -- and get burned by a record-tying three-point performance by the Magic -- once again came down to an offense that continues to struggle for an identity aside from the "give it to Melo" play. A lot of this has to do with the fact that, aside from Melo, there really isn't anyone else who can score right now.
> 
> "We just have guys who aren't being aggressive and not looking," Mike D'Antoni said after the game. "We're just in a quandary offensively. We don't have a lot of confidence out there."
> 
> As we discussed in the well-timed middle segment of the Knicks Fix in Monday's Knicks Game Night show, the three-point shot, which is such a critical element in D'Antoni's offense, has been failing the team this season. Little did we know it would be a harbinger for their third straight loss, in a 102-93 final to the Orlando Magic in the annual MLK Day matinee.
> 
> Let's set aside the fact that the Magic, who came in as the NBA's second-best three-point shooting team with the fourth-highest volume of attempts, drilled an incredible 17 treys in 35 attempts and that Ryan Anderson hit an unconscious 7 -of-13 from downtown. Or that Hedo Turkoglu hit 4-of-7, one off the glass, off one foot, from about three feet off the arc and several others with a hand in his face. Or that J.J. Redick, a noted three-point shooter, was left several times by Landry Fields, or had an open look because Bill Walker went under the screen.
> 
> Let's focus on the fact that the Knicks, who are second in the league in three-point attempts, took 20 and made just five. So right there you lost 12 extra points in a game you lost by nine.
> 
> Anthony, who played through a sprained right ankle and a sprained left wrist, put up the most threes of any Knick and was 1-for-8. The issue there is in this system, he's not supposed to be the high-volume three-point shooter. The three-pointer is supposed to help open the middle for him to work where he is most effective, in the post or mid-range.
> 
> But right now the Knicks don't have true zone-busting three-point threats like they had in the past, with Danilo Gallinari and Shawne Williams and Chauncey Billups. D'Antoni, right now, has Toney Douglas (13-for-55, 23.6 percent) in a terrible slump, taking the second-most threes on the team. And Fields spent the offseason working on his long-range touch, but the fruits of his labor have yet to be realized, as he is 6-for-28 (21.4 percent) from three-point range so far this season. That's an extremely low number for a starting shooting guard in the NBA. Keep in mind that Fields shot a solid 39.3 percent from downtown last season as a rookie and he attempted more last season (2.6 per game) than he has this season (2.1 per game).
> 
> Douglas and Fields may prove to be anomalies. Scouts always tend to warn their teams about players like this, who get off to cold starts but then suddenly heat up. One scout this weekend told me the fear with the Knicks is that typically good three-point shooters tend to eventually levitate to their career average.
> 
> Obviously the Knicks are hoping Douglas, who hit 38.9 percent in his rookie season in 2009-10 and 37.3 percent last season (with a bum shoulder), will regain the touch.
> 
> Rookie Iman Shumpert has been a revelation on defense with hustle, quickness and tenacity, but one thing that teams have learned quickly is that you can play off of him to slow down his athletic moves to the rim. Shumpert has taken 32 three-pointers so far and has hit nine (28.1 percent).
> 
> So right there that's three guards with prominent roles in the rotation each shooting under 30 percent from three-point range. That's troubling for an offense that needs the three-ball to open the middle so an athletic big man such as Amar'e Stoudemire can do what he does best. And people wonder why Stoudemire has struggled this season. (More on this shortly).
> 
> So who are the stretch-the-floor players right now? Rookie Josh Harrellson has actually emerged as one reliable three-point shooter (14-for-38, 36.8 percent) and as his defense continues to improve, his minutes will continue to rise.
> 
> Speaking of defense, with much more of an emphasis on that side of the ball this season, a long-range specialist like Steve Novak (5-for-13, 38.5 percent) just isn't going to see as much regular burn. And Mike Bibby (10-for-25, 40 percent) may be the team's best three-point shooter, but after 13 hard years in the NBA, he simply can't log a heavy dose of minutes and stay healthy.
> 
> So there's a reason why the Knicks are 24th in the NBA at 30.9 percent from downtown. And there's a reason why it is completely obvious to play a zone against this team and its talented frontline. There is clearly a need to find better shooting, some legitimate zone-busting shooting, and the team has until the March 15 trade deadline to do it.
> 
> As for the arrival of Baron Davis: While his playmaking skills are certainly expected to put a jolt into the offense and create more movement and flow, he isn't going to pull defenses out of the paint. Davis is a career 31.5 percent shooter from three-point range. He did shoot 41.4 from downtown in 15 games last season with the Cavs, but that's much too small of a sampling to consider a trend.
> 
> *FORGOT AMAR'E?
> *
> The look on Stoudemire's face after his driving dunk over Glen Davis in the fourth quarter was so wonderfully familiar. It was a rare glimpse of the Amar'e who dominated so impressively in the first half of last season, scowl and all.
> 
> After dealing with foul trouble yet again early in the game, Stoudemire started to get into a rhythm against Davis with a hook, a pair of free throws and the dunk, which gave the Knicks an 85-83 lead with 7:42 left. Van Gundy then sent Dwight Howard back into the game and D'Antoni followed with Tyson Chandler, who did a terrific job limiting Howard all game.
> 
> Van Gundy then employed the zone and that took away Stoudemire's opportunity to continue to work off his momentum. The rest of the game saw 11 jumpers by the Knicks, only one went in, and one layup. Stoudemire didn't take a shot the rest of the game.
> 
> As reporters asked if Stoudemire was wrongly ignored down the stretch, D'Antoni said "can make a case like that." But it was Orlando's strategy to pack it in and leave the perimeter to the weak Knicks shooting. Was Stoudemire supposed to force the ball into the heart of a zone defense?
> 
> What has hampered Stoudemire so far this season is not a lack of opportunity, but a lack of time and space to do what he does best: Finish in the pick-and-roll and on catch-and-curls at the elbow extended.
> 
> What perhaps needs to be seen more is a two-man game between Carmelo and Amar'e in pick-and-roll situations. But many times Carmelo has either waved off the pick or not used it. Since Carmelo's scoring zone is generally on the wing, there is less opportunity for Amar'e, who is more effective in high screen-and-roll plays from the top of the key, generally with a quick guard who can beat defenders off the dribble. This is where Davis' value will be gauged.
> 
> Here's a crazy idea: What if D'Antoni went with Stoudemire off the bench as a Sixth Man, similarly to how Jeff Van Gundy used Latrell Sprewell for most of the 1999 lockout season? Harrellson could play the role of a "stretch-4" next to Chandler with the first five and Stoudemire would get work against most team's second units with Shumpert and, as a primary target, perhaps he can develop some much-needed rhythm and maybe that will help give the offense better balance.
> 
> *PRODIGAL SUN*
> 
> Speaking of Amar'e and his pick-and-roll success, his former partner in that devastating offensive tandem with the Suns, Steve Nash, comes to The Garden on Wednesday night. Will it be the last time we see Nash at MSG in a Suns uniform?
> 
> The 37-year-old is still putting up solid numbers (13.2 points, 10.1 assists) and, by the way, is still shooting it well from beyond the arc (35.3 percent), though it is a career-low for him. He is in the final year of his contract and will be an unrestricted free agent next summer and there is great speculation that he will strongly consider a move to New York, where he lives in the offseason, to be reunited with D'Antoni and Stoudemire. The trio could give it one more try for an NBA championship, which they couldn't do in Phoenix despite being one of the best teams in the league for a four year span.
> 
> The Knicks will have the full Mid-Level Exception ($5 million annually) to spend next summer and it is almost a given they will use it on a play-making point guard. Davis, of course, would likely be the strongest candidate if he comes in this season and has a dramatic impact on the team. But the Knicks will have several options to upgrade that critical position, with Nash, veteran Andre Miller and also former Knick Raymond Felton all expected to be free agents. Let's also not forget that Billups will be a free agent, as well.
> 
> Nash will be 38 on Feb. 7 and while he has kept himself in terrific shape, there are signs that he is starting to break down some from the physical wear-and-tear of a 15-year career. But there's no question he can run this offense and, with the forward talent already here, perhaps the former two-time MVP could be rejuvenated the way Jason Kidd was when he arrived in Dallas.
> 
> What remains to be seen is what the Suns plan to do with their star after this season. It is believed the franchise would prefer he retire with the team, but Nash may not want to endure a rebuilding situation while he still has gas left in the tank.


----------



## 29380

> 6. Iman Shumpert
> 
> Knicks fans might like to see Iman Shumpert higher than sixth, but playing out of position at point guard has led him to struggle at times this season. Shumpert is being asked to play outside of his comfort zone, and the numbers prove it.* According to 82games.com, Shumpert has posted a PER of 2.2 as a point guard and 25.6 as a shooting guard.* Right now, Shumpert is playing 25 percent of the Knicks' point guard minutes and 14 percent of their shooting guard minutes. On pick-and-rolls, Shumpert shoots just 24.1 percent from the field and commits turnovers 23.1 percent of the time. His PPP when using ball screens is 0.462, in the bottom 7 percent of NBA players. Those aren't point guard numbers, but Shumpert still deserves a ranking because of the talent he's displayed and the fact that he has performed so well during his short time as a shooting guard. When cutting off the basketball — like a shooting guard would — Shumpert is posting a PPP of 1.200 and shooting 66.7 percent. If the Knicks give him more minutes at shooting guard and Shumpert keeps these numbers up, he could rise into the top three of these rankings. If he continues to play most of his minutes at point guard, he might drop off the list completely.


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/7471424/sebastian-pruiti-ricky-rubio-kyrie-irving-rest-season-top-rookies

The bold is very telling.


----------



## bball2223

He is definitely a 2. I'm stating the obvious, but we need to grab a Point Guard in the near future.


----------



## 29380

Jerome Jordan and Jeremy Lin got assign to the D-league.


----------



## ChosenFEW

so when is it going to kick in to knicks management that we are a worse team now then before the melo trade.


we need to make a move and get rid of amare or melo

yup, im in meltdown mode already


----------



## 29380

Hopefully soon but I doubt it even if management wants to Dolan probably would not let them, no stars = no ridicules ticket prices.


----------



## 29380

> The one and only Charles Smith is in the house tonight! #Knicks







That cant possible be a good sign for tonight.


----------



## ChosenFEW

feel bad for shumpert tonight.... It looked like he wanted to cry after that airball 3 last shot to tie the game.


he obviously had the hot hand and wanted the ball at the end but melo,...well, melo was melo.


----------



## 29380

Shump and Fields played good, Melo & Amare not so much. Good news though only four games out of last place.


----------



## 29380

> D'Antoni: "I don't have the vocab to describe tonight's offense. It's killing us."





> D'Antoni: "We are winning almost every statistical category. We just can't put the ball in the basket. Overall, it's not good enough yet."





> D'Antoni: "Our 4th Q offense grinds to a halt. It's part fatigue and part not being used to winning. Tensions rise, we revert back."





> D'Antoni: "We're 6-8 and at a little bit of a crisis here, but we're going to figure it out."


Doubt it


> D'Antoni: "[Nash] is just another player. He had a great game tonight. We're focused on what we need to do."





> D'Antoni: "The team is responding and they can't play any harder. They just need to play better."


----------



## 29380

> No comment from Carmelo tonight. Had a family issue to attend to, according to team. No other details.


:sarcasm:


----------



## bball2223

Glad to see Shumpert turn it around tonight, but overall pathetic performance from the squad. Amare sucks, thats just the fact of the matter thus far.


----------



## 29380

Even though he did not play well at least he is not ducking the media and hiding like Melo.


----------



## 29380

Carmelo no show at pratice due to "family issues".


----------



## 29380

*Blame Knicks players, not D'Antoni*



> NEW YORK -- Prancing into the Macy's on 34th Street right before a game on Wednesday night, a fan wearing a New York Knicks cap proudly looked at his friend, chronicled the team's roster, then stuck out his chest and asked in I-dare-you fashion, "How good do you think they're going to be this season?" The friend, clearly a contrarian, responded by saying: "I have no idea. When they start playing, I'll be sure to let you know."
> 
> It is 14 games into this truncated 2011-12 season, and to say basketball league-wide has been pathetic would be kind. From city to city across the NBA landscape, there's no place where quality basketball is being played. Yet everybody else seems to be playing better ball than the Knicks right now.
> 
> Where are you, Carmelo Anthony?
> 
> Amare Stoudemire! Nobody's forgotten about you, either.
> 
> We all understand that Anthony's left wrist has been hurting, that he's far from healthy. But when you shoot 5-of-22 from the field like Melo did in Wednesday's 91-88 loss to the Phoenix Suns, when you're shooting 35-for-102 over the last five games -- and you're getting no help of consequence from the other forward with $80 million owed to him over the next four years -- the time for assuming things will get better must be usurped by WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?
> 
> The Knicks stink, ladies and gentlemen! We all know it. Even with an improved defense, with more effort being displayed, they simply just stink.
> 
> You are awful when you shoot 37.2 percent from the field, like the Knicks did Wednesday night. You're horrible when you've spent each of the past seven games shooting no better than 41.7 percent. And once factoring in the reality that coach Mike D'Antoni is supposed to be an offensive guru, yet even he's acknowledging "we're in a little bit of a crisis," what else is there to say? Especially with the Philadelphia 76ers, Indiana Pacers and Cleveland Cavaliers all having better records than the Knickerbockers.
> 
> There may be a time to call for D'Antoni's ouster, but it's not now. Those were open shots the Knicks were caroming off the rim in the loss to the Suns. D'Antoni has a few faults to be sure, but not having Steve Nash (26 points, 11 assists) isn't one of them.
> 
> "That's one part that should be the easiest," D'Antoni deadpanned Wednesday evening, alluding to scoring. "I'm not understanding how we can score [just] 88 points ... "
> 
> Neither can the rest of us.
> 
> Taking into account one player's proclamation, "Don't blame Coach. It ain't him," we're inevitably led toward Anthony and Stoudemire. Certainly, they were not brought to New York to improve the team's defensive stature.
> 
> In Los Angeles on Monday night, noted TNT commentator and NBA Hall of Famer Charles Barkley took the liberty of reminding me, "The Knicks can't play. Melo and Amare are stars, but they ain't superstars," and one has to admit he definitely has a point today.
> 
> The next time we see Stoudemire post up someone with his back to the basket on the block will be the first time we've seen it this season. The same could be said about any post moves he has in his arsenal; we haven't seen one since last season.
> 
> Despite claiming his back is healthy, as well as his knees, Stoudemire's penchant for jumpers seems to say he's trying to emulate Boston sharpshooter Ray Allen as opposed to the man-child power forward Gotham City thought it was getting in the summer of 2010. Now all we're hearing is that he's struggling to mesh and vibe with Melo.
> 
> "It's not fun right now," Stoudemire said. "I've been a winner my whole career and losing is definitely not fun."
> 
> Forgive the candor. But what is Stoudemire talking about?
> 
> It's time someone reminded Stoudemire, in his 10th season, that he's never played in an NBA Finals, let alone won an NBA title. Not only can the same be said about Anthony, but he's visited the conference finals once (2009 postseason) in his entire nine-year career.
> 
> Ironically, the two times (2005 and 2010 postseasons) Stoudemire went to the conference finals was when Nash took him there. And the one time Melo went to a conference finals was the season he played in Denver with Chauncey Billups, the former Knicks point guard exiled to make room for Tyson Chandler. And who was it who hit the game-winning 3-point shot for the Los Angeles Clippers to beat the NBA champion Dallas Mavericks on Wednesday night?
> 
> The expectation is for the Knicks to put up points. To score. With two stars resembling stars as often as possible, teasing us into believing they could rival dudes with names like LeBron and D-Wade, especially since both have the talent to do so.
> 
> The expectation is to be of such quality that inevitable losses will come at the hands of the Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls or Orlando Magic. Not the Charlotte Bobcats, Toronto Raptors or a 5-9 virtual no-name crew from Phoenix.
> 
> "I don't think I have it in my vocabulary," D'Antoni said, when asked to explain what's going on with his offense. And that's a good thing, because the rest of us are flummoxed, too.
> 
> For now, that is. That won't be the case in the days and weeks to come, as we begin giving the Knicks the attention they deserve.
> 
> The Honeymoon is over. The clock starts now. And contrary to popular belief, it's not just ticking for D'Antoni.
> 
> It's a players' league, right? So they should be held accountable, too.


----------



## 29380

*Celebrated Trade, Celebrated No More
*


> The imagery will be irresistible, the temptation for sweeping judgments overpowering. Conclusions will be drawn and proclamations made, all of it justifiable, albeit possibly premature.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets are coming to Madison Square Garden on Saturday, bringing with them a fluid, egalitarian offense, a gleaming win-loss record and a vivid reminder of the trade that irrevocably altered the Knicks’ destiny.
> 
> Judgment will be in the eyes of the beholder, although those eyes may be stinging with rage.
> 
> The Nuggets are 28-12 since the day they sent their star, Carmelo Anthony, to New York for a package of young players and draft picks. The Knicks are 20-22 since Anthony arrived.
> 
> Prudence dictates that a trade of such magnitude cannot be fully appraised after 40 games, stretched over 11 months. But prudence has never been the New York way, and the results so far stand as a searing indictment.
> 
> Few Knicks trades have been so polarizing.
> 
> Anthony is the franchise’s most dynamic player in decades. But the Knicks paid a steep price: four starters and at least one first-round pick. The trade destroyed a promising youth movement, choked the payroll and made the Knicks wholly dependent on one fabulously skilled but flawed superstar.
> 
> The payoff was supposed to be instant and glorious. It has yet to arrive.
> 
> It goes beyond the win-loss records, to the makeup and personality of the teams, post-trade.
> 
> The Nuggets are all ball movement and depth, with the N.B.A.’s fifth-highest scoring average, its highest assist rate and a lineup of understated, complementary stars. The Knicks are top-heavy but talent poor, with a domineering star, a weak supporting cast and an offense that ranks among the N.B.A.’s most feeble.
> 
> That is the contrast that will be on display Saturday night at the Garden.
> 
> “I think it’s an awkward contrast,” Coach Mike D’Antoni said Thursday, “just because we’re still filling up holes in behind that trade.” But, he said, “We got some really good players.”
> 
> The Nuggets clearly did, too.
> 
> Danilo Gallinari, the Knicks’ lottery pick in 2008, is now Denver’s second-leading scorer, averaging 15.9 points. Timofey Mozgov, a skilled and young 7-footer discovered by the Knicks in 2010, is now the Nuggets’ starting center. Denver flipped Raymond Felton — the Knicks’ former starting point guard — for Andre Miller, who is providing bench depth. Wilson Chandler, the final player in the Anthony deal, is playing in China, but the Nuggets could re-sign him in March.
> 
> The Nuggets are two deep at nearly every position. Their second-string guards — Miller and Rudy Fernandez — could start for the Knicks. The Knicks’ bench is beyond dreadful, a collection of eighth and ninth men masquerading as sixth men.
> 
> The trade robbed the Knicks of their depth, so it can be judged harshly under present circumstances. But that is also why it is still too soon to properly assess it. It takes time to replenish a roster after jettisoning four starters.
> 
> As difficult as it is to acquire a player of Anthony’s caliber, it is nearly as challenging to find high-caliber starters as good as Gallinari, Chandler, Felton and Mozgov under a salary-cap system. The Knicks did well in acquiring Tyson Chandler and drafting Iman Shumpert last year, but they need another off-season to finish the roster.
> 
> This is the conundrum that the Garden chairman James L. Dolan created when he rammed through the Anthony deal over the concerns of his basketball executives.
> 
> Eleven months and one truncated training camp later, the Knicks are still trying to mesh Anthony with Stoudemire, and with an offense predicated on passing and tempo, not plodding isolation. Anthony is still playing the way he did for seven-plus seasons in Denver, dominating the ball, firing contested jump shots and forcing his team to live and die with his shooting streaks.
> 
> George Karl, the Nuggets’ respected head coach, tussled with Anthony over the same concerns through five and a half tense seasons together. Anthony always got the Nuggets to the playoffs, but he led them past the first round only once. He always scored a lot, but he rarely seemed to lift those around him, averaging 3.1 assists for his career.
> 
> It is no coincidence that every Nuggets player speaks in terms of selfishness and selflessness in assessing their remade roster.
> 
> Arron Afflalo was the latest, saying this week, “We have a group of unselfish players,” and adding, “From a selfish mentality to the willingness to grow and learn together, this group is very good.”
> 
> Karl tried for years to get Anthony to pull back a little, to pass a little more, to shoot a little less, to defend a little more passionately. Those burdens now fall to D’Antoni, who has no job security and no desire to engage in a battle of wills with the owner’s hand-picked star.
> 
> Anthony is averaging a career-best 4.1 assists, but is shooting a career-low .411 from the field. He remains an impulsive shooter who shows little faith in teammates, going 14 for 49 over the last two games while playing with an injured wrist. (Anthony missed Thursday’s practice to deal with a family matter, but is expected to play Friday night against the Milwaukee Bucks.)
> 
> On Thursday, D’Antoni again preached the need for ball movement, pace and rhythm, without naming the primary culprit. The most illuminating remarks came from Stoudemire, a longtime D’Antoni disciple who — for all his flaws — has become the most vocal defender of his playbook.
> 
> “Coach D’Antoni is an offensive genius,” Stoudemire said. “He’s been very successful with this offense, and he knows what it takes to score and how to win. So we just got to make sure we believe in his strategy and follow through with it.”
> 
> No names were necessary. The Knicks know that the only person who can ultimately validate the Carmelo Anthony trade is Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## 29380

Knicks4life said:


> If we have a draft pick this year it will be in the top-5 thanks to the protection on the pick that was traded for T-Mac we dont even have a 2nd round or the ablity to buy draft picks this year which depresses me .


Correction the Knicks 2nd round pick is top 55 protected so there is a good chance they will have that.


----------



## 29380

55-51 Bucks

Melo 4-13 for 13 points. Typical
Landry 4-5 for 10 points. Been playing will when the Knicks play uptempo.
Amar'e 4-8 for 11 points and 7 rebounds. Hope he keeps to up to up his trade value.


----------



## 29380

Can't wait till tomorrow when the Denver Knuggets blow the Knicks out by 50.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Melo was 10-30 tonight...the bad shooting continues. I drafted melo and stoudmire on my fantasy team this year. out of all years this is the one they both suck


----------



## bball2223

We suck, end of story.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380




----------



## ChosenFEW

just throwing something out there...

amar'e for pau?


what do you guys think of that as a trade option? I think kobe is sick of pau right now, and amar'e just isn't working out right now, especially if melo is the key stone of our team.


----------



## 29380

Yes, Pau would be a better fit for this team but I doubt the Lakers do it.


----------



## 29380

Baron should be back either this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 29380

> Newsday's Al Iannazzone (@Al_Iannazzone) and Post's Marc Berman (@NYPost_Berman) both reporting Baron Davis could make #Knicks debut as early as tomorrow night in CLE


https://twitter.com/#!/alanhahn


----------



## ChosenFEW

carmelo scored 1 point? and we crushed the bobcats?


i only watched until halftime.


----------



## 29380

Yea everyone played within the offense and got easy looks hopefully this keeps up but I doubt it.


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin was awesome in garbage time & Jerome Jordan had a very nice dunk.


----------



## 29380

> Knicks will pick up Toney Douglas' fourth-year option today, keeping him under contract through 2012-13.


:|


----------



## Kiyaman

This 5th lost to coach Byron Scott Cavs is not looking good for Dantoni....
7-11 record heading to Miami, then fighting the Rockets in Houston the next day.


----------



## ChosenFEW

we're scraping the bottom of the barrel when it comes to a playoff spot. Frankly, i wouldn't be surprised if we didn't make the playoffs right about now. Unless baron davis drinks some michael jordan space jam juice and turns it around (highly unlikely, but i'm holding my breath).


----------



## doctordrizzay

The next two games arnt gonna be good for the Knicks.


----------



## hroz

Must win games coming up for the Knicks.

Lucky DWade is out and Rockets hopefully remember they are looking to tank.


----------



## ChosenFEW

I actually think we have decent defenders to match up against wade (if he played). Lebron on the other hand.... carmelo aint doing shit


----------



## 29380

No Melo tonight we will lose by 9-10 points


----------



## 29380

NY radio is saying that if the Knicks lose the next two games D'antoni might get fired.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Knicks4life said:


> NY radio is saying that if the Knicks lose the next two games D'antoni might get fired.




so D'antoni is all but fired at this point, i guess...


----------



## 29380

I dont get the point of firing him though, I doubt that there is a upgrade available willing to coach this team.


----------



## ChosenFEW

phil jackson?


I read a while ago he was itching to get back in the game. everyone has a price, and dolan has the blank check book


----------



## 29380

Phil will not come to a team without a top 2-3 talent the minute the Chris Paul thing fell through the Phil Jackson dream died.


----------



## 29380

Isiah Thomas is in the building


----------



## 29380

Knicks4life said:


> No Melo tonight we will lose by 9-10 points


Knew it at least they covered probably would have been worse with Melo would not have had 43 shot attempts.

Only 4 games out of last place & 3½ out of second to last.


----------



## 29380

The Sixers have inquired about Amare I would do Amare for Brand & 2 or 3 first round picks in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kiyaman

Knicks4life said:


> The Sixers have inquired about Amare I would do Amare for Brand & 2 or 3 first round picks in a heartbeat.


thats a shaky decision....it took Brand 3 seasons to co-exist with Iggy. 
Im patient (Knicks fans), I can wait to the end of Dantoni's contract 
when the new Knicks headcoach come in with a system that puts Melo, 
Stat, and Tyson on the same-page.


----------



## 29380

Make one of these happen Stern.


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin in the 1st Qtr the tank is on.


----------



## ChosenFEW

dude no way we're getting a top 5 pick this season.... too many teams that are on par or worse than us.


----------



## 29380

You never know


----------



## 29380

Calling it now this team will not win a game this month.


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin enters the game with a standing O. :jr:


----------



## TheAnswer

You guys talking about getting a top 5? Come on now, we're gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## 29380

Deron William can't score on Lin.


TheAnswer said:


> You guys talking about getting a top 5? Come on now, we're gonna make the playoffs.


I would not be surprised if they dont make it.


----------



## hroz

WOW Jeremy Lin is having an amazing game.


----------



## bball2223

Jeremy Lin went off last night.


----------



## ChosenFEW

I missed the game too. I was certain that we were going to stink it up on a 3rd game back2back2back


----------



## 29380

> Amare Stoudemire's brother was killed in car crash this morning. Amare heading to Florida and out tonight.


Sorry for your lost Amare.


----------



## 29380

Lin and Jared are started tonight unless Lin can repeat his Saturday performance doubt the Knicks win.


----------



## 29380

*Baron Davis suffers a setback
*


> The Knicks are not planning to have Baron Davis before the All-Star break.
> 
> Coach Mike DAntoni said Davis has had "a setback" in his rehab from a herniated disc and remains out indefinitely.
> 
> There had been hope Davis could make his Knicks debut by the end of January. But it continues to be pushed back and now DAntoni said he doesnt know when to expect him.
> 
> I think we had a little bit of a setback, DAntoni said. Its safe to say. I dont know how bad."
> 
> D'Antoni said whenever Davis can start practicing he's still "a week to 10 days out when the process restarts."
> 
> The Knicks' last game before the All-Star break is Feb. 23.


----------



## 29380

Carmelo goes to the lockeroom with what looks like a groin injury.

Jared Jeffries why must you suck so much.

15-5 Knicks


----------



## 29380

D'Antoni should be fired for not starting Lin earlier. :laugh:

No Melo, No Amare, No Problem. 

Lin = Win.

51-38 Knicks


----------



## 29380

D'Antoni is playing Lin too many minute but I rather have a tired Lin out there than a rested Toney Douglas.


----------



## 29380

Almost time for the Jeremy Lin show.


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin can dunk!!!


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin chants in DC.


----------



## 29380

> Per Elias - Jeremy Lin is the 1st player with 20+ Pts & 8+ Ast in first 2 career starts since LeBron James in '03-04 season. #LinDynasty


..


----------



## 29380




----------



## ChosenFEW

who is steve novak and why was josh harrelson taking all of his shots early in the season?


----------



## 29380

S.Novak shooter knicks claimed off the waiver wire before the season can do not more than shoot spot up jumpers.

It was an ugly Lin but any Lin is a good Lin. :cheers:

100-98 Knicks.


----------



## bball2223

We are on a roll. I'm excited to see how Lin/Amare are going to work together.


----------



## 29380

Same I expect Amare to have a big game dedicated to his brother.

Read that Melo and people in the Knicks organization went to the funeral.


----------



## 29380

60-35 Knicks at the half

Nice to finaly have a bench the JR Smith signing is looking great, Baron Davis is a little rusty but that to be expected had a nice lob to JR.

Amare :sigh: at least he is rebounding his transition defense was awful but his man defense was alright

:spike:


----------



## TheAnswer

Offense just went to sleep for most of the third quarter. Oh well on to the next one, we'll need Melo to do a lot better tomorrow night.


----------



## TheAnswer

Beat the Heat chants, yup.


----------



## 29380

99-82 Knicks win

7th in the East

Heat tomorrow.


----------



## 29380

Baron Davis was very sloppy 5 TOs but had 6 ast in 14 mins.


----------



## TheAnswer

Everyone should be on the same page for the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## NYK All Day

Can't wait for the second half to start. Also, they have until Thursday to practice and build chemistry. Then they don't play again til Sunday, so we have some time to gel.


----------



## 29380

Hope the Knicks beat Cavs they have lose to that team far to many times in the past two seasons.


----------



## TheAnswer

Been looking forward to this Dallas game for a week, hope we can beat them at their home. Would be a nice win and good bounce back from the Celtics game.

Gonna be a tough game for Lin, maybe he'll give us some 4th Quarter magic. :linsanity:


----------



## 29380

> Carmelo Anthony left the arena without speaking to reporters.


...

Anybody here opposed to trading Melo & Tyson for Dwight even without the commitment that he will stay?


----------



## 29380

> Update: Carmelo returned, spoke briefly w/ beat writers after someone apparently reached out to him.


...


----------



## bball2223

I've said this even before Lin's rise, I wanted Melo gone. Great individual talent, shit tier team player.


----------



## 29380

Also I think it is time to start Shump especially with a game against the Spurs & Tony Parker tomorrow.


----------



## 29380

> Tyson Chandler is out with a hamstring strain. Day to day





> Jared Jeffries is also out with a knee injury. Also out against Milwaukee.





> Iman Shumpert replaces Landry Fields in starting lineup. Josh Harrellson starts for Tyson


https://twitter.com/#!/FisolaNYDN

Happy to see Shump starting.

No JJ or Tyson guess Jordan is going to get some burn today.


----------



## 29380

Forgot Jerome Jordan was in the D league right now and won't be back until Thursday.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Knicks4life said:


> Also I think it is time to start Shump especially with a game against the Spurs & Tony Parker tomorrow.


Do you think Shump should start all the time? He could provide that defensive intensity on the perimeter like what Chandler does for the Knicks' interior D. It should also help prevent teams from jumping on us early.


----------



## 29380

neoxsupreme said:


> Do you think Shump should start all the time? He could provide that defensive intensity on the perimeter like what Chandler does for the Knicks' interior D. It should also help prevent teams from jumping on us early.


Yeah


> JR Smith, Shumpert, & Fields will start next to Lin & Melo


https://twitter.com/#!/jonahballow

Amar'e benched, Melo at center? :wtf:


----------



## TheAnswer

It's obviously bs. They'd get murdered from other PF's and and even scrub centers with that lineup.


----------



## 29380

> No local love for Novak from Knicks - it's Amar'e, Melo, Fields, JR Smith and Lin starting tonight vs Bucks.


https://twitter.com/#!/StevePopper

I guess that last tweet was a mistake.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Best offensive production and balance between the big 3 tonight since they've played together. Too bad they couldn't steal it on the road.


----------



## 29380

Amare is better at center than he is at PF this team is going to have to look into trade Tyson for Josh Smith and officially become the New York Suns.


----------



## 29380

Knicks have tough road ahead



> Sure, the Knicks have played a few tough opponents on the road this week. But by and large, their schedule has been Charmin-soft.
> 
> New York ranks 30th out of 30 NBA teams in strength of schedule, with their opponents winning a combined 46.2 percent of their games.
> 
> But the Knicks won't get many free passes in the final 26 games of the season. Fifteen of the Knicks' final 26 opponents are currently over .500.
> 
> That includes three games against the Chicago Bulls, three against the Indiana Pacers, two against the Orlando Magic and one against the Miami Heat. They do have a few winnable games on the schedule though, with two against Toronto and one each against Charlotte, Washington and Detroit.
> 
> Of course, they've already lost once to Charlotte this season, so there's that.
> 
> They'll enter play Sunday at four games under .500 and in eighth place in the Eastern Conference, two games ahead of Milwaukee.


----------



## 29380

Knicks4life said:


>


...


----------



## ChosenFEW

our pick is top 5 protected right?


and why doesn't that dude shave his unibrow. is that his signature look?


----------



## TheAnswer

We'll make the playoffs. Just gotta get our stuff together. (Shit Knicks fans say) lmao, but yeah we will make the playoffs.


----------



## 29380

ChosenFEW said:


> our pick is top 5 protected right?


Yeah Bobcats won today and the Knicks just lost their playoff spot to the Bucks



ChosenFEW said:


> and why doesn't that dude shave his unibrow. is that his signature look?


I guess he has had it since High school so I guess he has no plans on cutting it.


----------



## 29380

TheAnswer said:


> We'll make the playoffs. Just gotta get our stuff together. (Shit Knicks fans say) lmao, but yeah we will make the playoffs.


Doubt it, Knicks won't win a game this month.


----------



## doctordrizzay

With Melo and Amare Stoudmire and Tyson Chandler on the team, did you guys think it would be this much of struggle to even make the play-offs this year?


----------



## 29380

> Mike D'Antoni says that Jared Jeffries will play


Jared back!!!


----------



## 29380

Jeffries is down

SEASON OVER


----------



## 29380

Here comes the Vintage 6 or 7 game losing streak.


----------



## 29380

*Patrick Ewing eyes head coaching job
*


> In the event New York Knicks management decides against retaining interim head coach Mike Woodson in the summer, Patrick Ewing would be interested in returning home.
> 
> The former Knicks great and current Orlando Magic assistant said before Wednesday night's game at Madison Square Garden that he's ready and eager to have a team to call his own. But he also believes Woodson is doing an "outstanding job" since taking over for Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> "I'd be interested in any job, but this is home, naturally," Ewing told ESPNNewYork.com. "I still have my place here (in New Jersey), and I'd love to interview for any job, here or anywhere.
> 
> "I played here. I know the ins and outs of New York, the media, the fans."
> 
> Ewing laughed when he mentioned the fans. He was respected and admired as a Knick, but not necessarily beloved. If Ewing ever won the championship as a coach he didn't win as a player, that would change.'
> 
> "I think I've paid my dues," said Ewing, who was given a standing ovation when his image was shown on the Garden scoreboard during a second-quarter timeout. "I've been an assistant coach for eight, going on nine years, and I'd love to have an opportunity to get an interview.
> 
> "I've put in the work. I've learned from a lot of very good coaches in Stan (Van Gundy), Jeff (Van Gundy), and Doug Collins, and I've played for a lot of great coaches. All I need is an opportunity, and once I get that opportunity, hopefully I'll be successful."
> 
> Ewing's former boss at the Garden, Dave Checketts, helped land him an interview with Detroit when Checketts served as a Pistons consultant on a search that ended in Lawrence Frank's hiring. Ewing often bristles when asked if he's been unfairly branded as a big man specialist.
> 
> "I can coach anybody," he said. "Jeff worked with me when he was an assistant coach, and was he a big man's coach?
> 
> "Both Jeff and Stan have done a good job of fighting (for) my cause, and I got that opportunity to interview in Detroit this year. I got my foot in the door, and hopefully I'll get a lot more chances."


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

*Woodson: Shump 'changes the game' on D
*


> Before there was ever Linsanity, the Knicks had another lesser-known point guard who was a surprise off the bench and helped lead the team to a winning streak.
> 
> That would be Iman Shumpert, who, after two solid games as a reserve in early January, was called up to be the starter. From there, the Knicks won their next three games.
> 
> While the rookie couldn't maintain an extended winning streak -- the Knicks lost their next six games -- he was already making a name for himself with his on-the-ball defense, aggressiveness driving to the basket and explosive dunks.
> 
> Those traits were definitely on hand Wednesday night at the Garden during the Knicks' 108-86 blowout win over the Orlando Magic -- the first obviously being defense. At different times, Shumpert, a versatile defender who can guard multiple positions, locked down shooting guard Jason Richardson (five points on 2-for-5 shooting), small forward Hedo Turkoglu (five points; 2-for-7) and power forward Ryan Anderson (three points; 1-for-4).
> 
> Shumpert's defense -- he's second among rookies in steals per game (1.7) -- was particularly dominant in two areas. First, after he would drop down to the block area to help out Tyson Chandler guarding Dwight Howard one-on-one, he would quickly rotate back to his defender after the pass out of the post was made. There was never a delayed response from Shumpert. He seemed to always be aware of what was going on and never was a step behind.
> 
> Second, when Shumpert was on his man, he swarmed the ball carrier like a killer bee, taking advantage of his 6-5, 220-pound frame and constantly moving hands to make things difficult for him. While Shumpert only had one steal Wednesday, his furious defense disrupted the opponent's dribble and sight lines to make rapid-fire passes. That extra cautiousness and lack of visibility slowed down the Magic's ball movement, which is a staple of their offense because it leads to their league-high 524 3-pointers. The Magic were only 9-for-26 from beyond the arc tonight (34.6 percent).
> 
> "Shump, the way he guards. And Tyson, I mean, he's obviously the leader defensively. Those are huge pieces for us," Steve Novak said in the postgame locker room. "When Shump is out there on the perimeter and Tyson's down low, I mean, everybody follows those guys. They do such a great job. You see Shump out there on the ball, forcing guys over screens and getting steals. He has unbelievable hands. That's contagious."
> 
> With Shumpert, along with Chandler, setting the tone defensively, the Knicks were able to hold the Magic to 12 points and then 18 in the second and third quarters, respectively. The Knicks had a slight drop-off in the final period, allowing the Magic to score 27 points, and that irked Shumpert, even though the game was already put away. That goes to show you the kind of emphasis the rookie puts on defense.
> 
> "You've just got to stay in guys' chests and we've got to play that way for 48 minutes every game," he said. "We had a big lead and we started to let it slip and we had to turn it back up. We're trying to stay away from those slip acts that we have and just continue to play hard."
> 
> Even during the game when Shumpert is on the bench, he's telling his teammates sitting next to him that he can guard anyone on the court. New Knicks assistant Darrell Walker, who Mike Woodson brought on when he became the interim head coach, has pushed Shumpert to make more consistent plays on the defensive end. That's what Walker, who like Shumpert is from Chicago, was known for during his 10 years in the NBA from 1983 to 1993.
> 
> "I play defense my way and he's been all over me saying that he's the best defensive guard out of Chicago," Shumpert said. "It's fun, but he definitely doesn't say anything to me on offense [laughs]. He just worries about the defensive end and he gets in me if anybody gets past me. It's definitely big for my confidence and my aggressiveness moving forward on defense."
> 
> Offensively, Shumpert utilized that same 6-5, 220-pound frame to penetrate the lane Wednesday and finish strong at the rim, which he's been doing all season. He's especially been a fast-break killer running the wings with Jeremy Lin, Baron Davis or J.R. Smith pushing the ball, putting his 42-inch vertical leap to use.
> 
> Wednesday night, and actually starting Monday night in the Knicks' 89-80 win over the Milwaukee Bucks, Shumpert showed off a more refined part of his game: outside shooting. In fact, it was something that Mike D'Antoni and his coaching staff raved about after Shumpert worked out for the team during the 2011 pre-draft process.
> 
> Before the Bucks game, Shumpert was being schooled by former Knick and current assistant general manager Allan Houston on shooting off screens. After the rookie missed a few in a row, Houston came up to him and said, "Sometimes your shot is too flat. More arc." In addition, Houston wants him to focus more on releasing the ball with the same routine.
> 
> Well, since that game, Houston's advice has made a difference. After scoring 11 points on 4-for-8 shooting in the Knicks' win over the Bucks, Shumpert had 25 on Wednesday on 10-for-21 shooting, including 4-for-10 from 3-point territory. On the season, he's averaging 9.1 points per game.
> 
> "He was phenomenal on both ends of the floor," Woodson said. "He changes the game from a defensive standpoint and it didn't hurt that he had his jumpshot working, scoring the ball inside and out. He was unbelievable defensively."
> 
> Shumpert credited Carmelo Anthony getting double-teamed routinely as a big reason why he got more open looks. And he knows more will come his way with Lin and Amare Stoudemire both sidelined.
> 
> "I think I'm just getting more opportunities," Shumpert said. "Early on, I would miss one or two and maybe I'd turn down the third one. Melo's been all over me just to step in and knock it down. Moving forward, that's what we're going to continue to do. Everybody on the team, when they double or the opportunity presents itself, we're going to get that first good shot instead of turning it down and getting a worst one."
> 
> The best 3-point marksman on the team, Novak, whose locker is one removed from Shumpert's, has been very impressed with the rookie's outside touch lately.
> 
> "He's really been shooting it well," Novak said. "You can tell he's confident. Sometimes coach gets on him for shooting it too soon or too early in the offense. But you can tell he has confidence in his shot. He's a threat to put on the floor. I think he keeps the defense guessing. He's been big for us lately."
> 
> When the Knicks started to get wind on Monday that Stoudemire would be out indefinitely with a bulging disk in his back, the team's other two star players, Anthony and Chandler, both said that it presented an opportunity for someone else to step up.
> 
> So far, it has clearly been Shumpert. For him, the motivation is very simple.
> 
> "I just want to win," he said.


----------



## 29380

Shump with back to back 25 point games hope he can keep up this production.


----------



## 29380

Lin out for 6 weeks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That sucks man, I really hate to see anyone suffer any types of injuries.


----------



## 29380

Have 17 point lead lose by 8.


----------



## TheAnswer

Knicks beat the Bulls, not shocked that we let the huge 1st quarter lead slip away, Chicago fought back. DRose shockingly choked from the free throw line whihc is the one of the many reasons we won, good that we won this one today gonna be difficult @ Chicago on Tuesday.


----------



## 29380

That game should have not been that close JR Smith shot them out of the game almost, what do you mean shockingly he does that a lot?


----------



## doctordrizzay

I have the Knicks upsetting the Bulls 1st round


----------



## TheAnswer

It was sarcasm :airjordan:


----------



## 29380

TheAnswer said:


> It was sarcasm :airjordan:


:jigga:

If the Sixers lose to Boston Knicks get the 7th seed, not sure if that is a good thing.


----------



## R-Star

What an amazing game. Huge showing by Anthony, and Shumpert continues to be my favorite rookie this year. Amazing defender.


----------



## 29380

Shump Shump put on a show defensively, sucks that he is the only player in the league that does not get to celebrate after his dunks.


----------



## TheAnswer

Yeah that was some bullshit call. We'll probably get Stat back too sooner than later. 

On to the next one.


----------



## 29380

Who goes back to bench when Amar'e comes back Fields or Shump, think Amar'e would be willing to played the Zach Randolph role and be the 6th man.


----------



## TheAnswer

I don't think the Knicks would want Amare of the bench, and he sure as hell aint letting that happen. I think ZBo only comes off the bench for now since he needs to get back in shape. And the way Shump's been playing it would be nice if he were to start over Fields, for the moment atleast.


----------



## 29380

Looks like Anthony got fouled on the 3 that sent the game into OT.


----------



## 29380

Toney Douglas is ass


----------



## TheAnswer

Yes he is


----------



## 29380

Shump Shump is finally learning how to finish.


----------



## TheAnswer

We've been getting spanked all game by a DRoseless team. :dwill:


----------



## 29380

With or without Rose the Bulls win games because of second chance points.

Does not help when your backup PG is such a ****ing dumbass that he can't run plays.


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao true that man. We taking that L tonight.


----------



## 29380

Time to glue Novak's ass to the bench dude is missing everything and teams are closing out faster and the Knicks can't afford to have him playing large minutes when he can't do the only thing he can do, also Toney Douglas needs to get Odom'd just go away.


----------



## TheAnswer

Man I hope Stat gets back soon, not missing Lin as much, but it would be nice having him back as well. Pretty big game tomorrow at Milwaukee lets see how that turns out.


----------



## 29380

Lin = No Toney playing time
No Lin = Toney playing time

Lin is missed


----------



## TheAnswer

I have a bad feeling about this game, or it could be the Nyquil.

Either way lets get that win. :jericho:


----------



## 29380

Bibby is now the backup Toney Douglas is a sunk cost.


----------



## TheAnswer

Good I prefer Bibby over TD at the moment, great start. Everyone's hitting shots right now.


----------



## 29380

JR Smith is a dumbass.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

*Carmelo Anthony hosts Trayvon Martin family in New York
*


----------



## TheAnswer

Been waiting for this game since the schedule came out. Gonna be going to this one with courtside seats :jericho: 

Not sure if I'm gonna wear a Melo or LeBron jersey though, gonna be tough deciding.

:ehhh:


----------



## 29380

You got money like that?


----------



## TheAnswer

Mom and dad do, they hate me though so I can only select to go to a few games unless I wanna pay for the deep seats.


----------



## 29380

Get Steve Novak the **** outta there.


----------



## TheAnswer

:stephena: 

Can't believe we lost that game,that damn 18-3 run. Wade and Bron played well and Melo was a beast though so that was fun to watch.


----------



## 29380

I blame you Answer.


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao yeah, I'll stop going. Can't wait til the Nets open their arena I hate going to MSG.


----------



## 29380

Amare trying to look like Spree.


----------



## 29380

Bad News: Shump got hurt and Knicks got there ass kicked.

Good News: Chris Kreider is awesome.


----------



## TheAnswer

I'm guessing that's some hockey dude. What do you think about tonight's game?


----------



## 29380

Knicks lose by less than 40 I hope, hopefully Melo plays well the rest of the series so that the Knicks can talk Orlando into some type of Chandler/Melo for Dwight deal and pay Phil Jackson 20 million a year and see what happens.


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao yeah I hope so too, that was spanking on Saturday. Maybe we could win one game this series :sheed: wishful thinking I know.


----------



## 29380

Look at the bright side if the game is a blowout you can just turn to the Ranger game. :larrydavid:


----------



## TheAnswer

Will do or likely to happen. :sadto:


----------



## 29380

"The fun starts now." - Melo

Really?

I hope this dude tenure with the Knicks is not a day longer than Bob McAdoo's :stewie:


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao I saw that too. What about when he and Stat said "the Knicks are back" to what 1st round sweeps? :gay:


----------



## 29380

This season has made me hate every players on this team not named Iman, Jared, or Jeremy.


----------



## TheAnswer

Even Novak?


----------



## 29380

His defense and rebounding makes me want to punch a baby.


----------



## TheAnswer

I didn't know he plays D :sheed:


----------



## 29380

During the last game there were times when he was on either LeBron on Wade. :nonono:


----------



## 29380

and JR Smith is borderline Javale McGee.


----------



## TheAnswer

It's halftime and we're still in it. :jericho:


----------



## 29380

Yeah but I doubt it last can not win against the Heat with the Melo show where no one else is really involved in the offense.


----------



## TheAnswer

Yeah, sooner than later Melo tires out and then what? We need Stat and Tyson to get some buckets and more touches.


----------



## 29380

:kanyeshrug: whatever


----------



## 29380

I pray to God Sunday is the last day I see Melo's sorry ass in a Knicks jersey.


----------



## TheAnswer

:sadto: **** the Knicks.


----------



## 29380

Still got the Giants, Rangers, and Yankees. :kanyeshrug:

:kanye:


----------



## 29380

Knicks won a playoff game! :yesyesyes:


----------



## TheAnswer

:yesyesyes:


----------



## 29380

Amare gave the team everything he had today, and Melo actually shot over 50% in a playoff game.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Youre Lucky Lebron didnt take the last shot.


----------



## King Joseus

:clown:


----------



## TheAnswer

Lets go Heat! :lebron: :bosh2:


----------



## 29380

:wtf:


----------



## 29380

Offseason Goals:

Fire Woodson 
Let JR Smith walk or trade him
Trade some combination of Melo & Tyson for Dwight 
Pay Phil Jackson 20-25 million a year 
Let Fields walks or resign him for the min
Sign & Trade Lin somewhere for maximum value
Draft a PG in the second round and go after a vet PG during Free Agency 
Maybe resign Bibby


----------



## TheAnswer

I think we're gonna see the same team by next seasons start except Shump for a while. And watch J.R opt in. :stephena:


----------



## 29380

God I hope not.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## RollWithEm

*Hmmm...*



Knicks4life said:


> Offseason Goals:
> 
> Fire Woodson
> Let JR Smith walk or trade him
> Trade some combination of Melo & Tyson for Dwight
> Pay Phil Jackson 20-25 million a year
> Let Fields walks or resign him for the min
> Sign & Trade Lin somewhere for maximum value
> Draft a PG in the second round and go after a vet PG during Free Agency
> Maybe resign Bibby


Oh. Is that all?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Hmmm...*



RollWithEm said:


> Oh. Is that all?


bama:

Amar'e for Rashard Lewis
Put James Dolan & Isiah Thomas in comas
Give RC Buford a blank check


----------

